# Blabawabawooslabaplaba



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

woohplabahpooslamaachoocabachi. :yes


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Oujmngblahbladgrepoiuoning


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

RamaLamaRamaLamaDingDong:um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Boopadoolrejoewiqdubkipfunkenocckewrrwechooooo


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Goosfraba?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sfajfbhaudbva hfbtwyergbyadh ghayugdaygdadvgbatwfvga bdtagvatfrgdvsdhygfbayuiefrtfdfc adyugaiyud dayg???


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Slabalabafibbiitiyuffgggggiggity


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

....B*tches be trippin'


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

A-***-bop-a-loo-bop, a-***-bam-bop!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wthojoug gmls.ir ojlsjrr aoojdo! :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Gadhauydha optiyouh hsu fbecndm cavsdatrbcvgn. :sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ogyfügîaserdijnberdæ mesjogge! :screwy:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bobbety boop bam bongalong beep bap bamboozle. O_O


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lalityliaerdalujffillllalalala


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Picky Paul prepared practicing for his play. :blank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Pyamlo emniapp meplrui oerss


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Emanil tuo de rora la lopp veet ers soiejlfjl. :bah


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

spppppuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnttttttttt NE!
spppppuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnttttttttt NE!
spppppuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnttttttttt NE!
spppppuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnttttttttt NE!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

mahna mahna


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ba humbug.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

skddidoooooooooodooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodlessssssssboooooooooooooloooooooooooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chewbacca. :um


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

O shizl gizngar


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF....E-Everybody's speaking in....strange tongues! Ancient alien languages long lost in time......or something! :afr

See, this is what happens when I'm not here. I miss out on....well, something, apparently....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guio frap vesaal bleeeeeep uiojo yu sao pow. :teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Liesjrleerdalootjuhloopenlaaanugsduhleangeliendenlaanuh :beer:


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Guio frap vesaal bleeeeeep uiojo yu sao pow. :teeth


Beflujecajoobecomelsluva???


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Skip_DJ said:


> WTF....E-Everybody's speaking in....strange tongues! Ancient alien languages long lost in time......or something! :afr
> 
> See, this is what happens when I'm not here. I miss out on....well, something, apparently....


Heflablaiotutanrikovlatmiropafghigir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nadhauhda audhauduad defgtayte. :no



Skip_DJ said:


> WTF....E-Everybody's speaking in....strange tongues! *Ancient alien languages long lost in time*......or something! :afr
> 
> See, this is what happens when I'm not here. I miss out on....well, something, apparently....


 Ghjeuyshd ehuyahduadh aiodjaiufrgreb angnuyhyadjn! Dakdoihfa adyauhf tuyqanq! :yes


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

paramadamaacoltyeflipporichcontooexclapengouldfdeeath?? :um


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Agylehba lotablyea, egahbmey sybemiea? Eeeeh, eblenaguoha lusannabeeep! :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Beflujecajoobecomelsluva???


Nio goeo deopfp soiluioco cette zerfrump aloo pip tada bleeep! :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aadauie auihduya gniu dwuydbuya. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bamp lec **** fril dessox iowjfof mineo oomf lao haba. :cry


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

qwertydoo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Bamp lec **** fril dessox iowjfof mineo oomf lao haba. :cry


Huitdigseu jio bideas pokijlo


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Safao ini pol tesuiio weoo cua asets talojpe hoj ojoilceez. :banana


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Koosalagoopagoop.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

TITANTA-SHABAHULU-TINKO LKOMOCHBLE- OCHOHOOLOKA!!!!!!!

NO-BLE-SHURUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twisted:twisted:twisted

:stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahgjeru pksojiu suhf fsihnfuiyshf, hbyusf dauhyb yefh auhda bfhyagua.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lagol shminka dook lala poo salahala wobolong mechash set ele sa fria! :yay


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bop bopa-a-lu a whop bam boo
Tutti frutti, oh Rudy

A whop bop-a-lu a whop bam boo


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Misty fretted eyes. Kiss the bargain price.
Fill the dial, the silly little child.
_"Chug
_ _chug
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​_ chug 
_​ _chug!"_​ Sung the smug egg, floating in the keg.
Livin' free, but imprisoned by its need to flee from me.
Be right back I need to pee. Said he, too drunk to see.
Shoop shoop boop. Boo hoo you hurt my shoe. Swing a mop and start a coup.
If I take too long don't come along looking for me, I might be doing a poop.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pwing elet lesa sellji cuinkl owjo wawa havakadabra ilt nak filjopoist zeesh ol. :bash


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Mmmbop, ba duba dop Ba du bop, ba duba dop Ba du bop, ba duba dop Ba du


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Uiytftylojnber œœœuf 'μ βαςιλε;θα, ηο; κο;υ;ρο;σ δε;ςπο;τη Σε;ταρε;'!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a scat man, be ba ba badda bo


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Fooblwe wiki do oooooooooba mooooooo sooooooweeeeee kakakakak. ahh ooooooooh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jsad adhaui dubhy yda!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heshi tasaloop guala mahana zink tata la ria sall poofoix yamaralana! :nw


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr.lomomomomolol ieataslosu


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

To be, or not to be, that is the question:
Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
The Slings and Arrows of outrageous Fortune,
Or to take Arms against a Sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them: to die, to sleep
No more; and by a sleep, to say we end
The heart-ache, and the thousand Natural shocks
That Flesh is heir to?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Liesje leerde lotje lopen langs de lange lindenlaan.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

twohundredeaightythousandonehunderedandfive


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

What if the zippidy zoop is really just a frazzle snazzle ropple stopple?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oogdaboogadolaloopdaleeplapbamboozlewoo!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Eventually one of us is going to hit upon a character in a Roald Dahl novel.

Scuzzlepimp
Jizzdangler
Funspunker
Wizztitter
Dibpussinumler
Slongdongler
Cranalsnap


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Ham-ikka-Schnim-ikka-Schnam-ikka-Schnopp, Humpf-Humpf-a-Dumpfer, Zizzer-zazzer-zuzz


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zippittydoodazippitydaaayy


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally. A thread that tells it like it is.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zet ilch nakoma dala lalilama ezal tunomo halapepatoosh. :mum


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

µüùrûú_niouy easrd polijn mijn


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Osti saint chienne.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mae hwn yn un o'r llinynnau fwy doniol ar hap a welais erioed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rami daloo ala hamunakoosh swoop tala mahalamara sou talp kinkao!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gilgamesh and painted cornbread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Auhdua bniusndfi Iraq klfgoi nhdaui eiurthj?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Copacabana.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

_Manopubbaṅgamā dhammā, manoseṭṭhā manomayā;__Manasā ce paduṭṭhena, bhāsati vā karoti vā,__Tato nam dukkhaṁ anveti, cakkaṁ'va vahato padaṁ_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Auhdua bniusndfi Iraq klfgoi nhdaui eiurthj?


Ghioj soio eojo fruo ell wetis zurf fromp? :afr


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr merrrrrrrrrrrrabbity bappapapabalooodle jigaburtelionackin POW


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

barfallama rama mama


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Tu be-a, oor nut tu be-a, thet is zee qooesshun:
> Vhezeer 'tees Nubler in zee meend tu sooffffer
> Zee Sleengs und Erroos ooff ooootregeuoos Furtoone-a,
> Oor tu teke-a Erms egeeenst a Sea ooff truoobles,
> ...


Feexed


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tu est mon petit chou fleur, in de copacabana wearing a banana watching futurama riding a lama.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Tu est mon petit chou fleur, in de copacabana wearing a banana watching futurama riding a lama.


One thing about that.

Im not a small cauliflower, Im a huge cauliflower.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> One thing about that.
> 
> Im not a small cauliflower, Im a huge cauliflower.


Mon faute, tu es mon GRAND chou fleur! Avec extra fromage


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Je suis un chou-fleur au fromage!

LOL!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Je suis un chou-fleur au fromage!
> 
> LOL!


Go away or I shall taunt you a second time.

Llama mama pajama bama


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Oompa Loompa doompadee doo,


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Huehuehue


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nini amala tapole zurion ham reilopo ersias spank oleo. :twak


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie, a co!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooobllaa oooblaaa ogadiba!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm!!!!!1111111oneoneoneoneonewonwonwonwonwon


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

mrhamrhamrhaaaeeeeeee


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> Go away or I shall taunt you a second time.
> 
> Llama mama pajama bama


What?

All I was doing was flirting a little.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Betty Botter's Biting Beaver

Betty Botter bought a beaver.
But the beastly beaver bit her.
So she bought a biting badger.
And the badger bit the beaver.
Since the badger bit the beaver,
now the beaver will not bite her.
So 'twas better Betty Botter
bought a beaver-biting badger


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> What?
> 
> All I was doing was flirting a little.


 lolz


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Rbbr Bby Bggie Bmprs


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

woblez?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

igi wagas sugurprigiseged togo figind thigis thregead. logol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im surprised I can read you typing.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

rigdeng wkrds iz ezy, hvn thm mek sinz iz hrd


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ truhiw

Cain hyanoyone deaquode diz?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> ^ truhiw
> 
> Cain hyanoyone deaquode diz?


Galooooosh.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jajajaja huehuehue


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ǝɾɐlǝɾlɐ ɐ ɾǝlɾɐlpɾsl ǝlɾlsɾɟlɾslpɾılɟɾpɥʞɐ¡¡¡


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Jajajaja huehuehue


Pooshpleshemacka hofulehumir eploshfomehicoryti!!!!? :blank:blank:blank :haha:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Im surprised I can read you typing.


Igit wagas mygy egelegemegentagarygy schoogool slagangs. we called it the G language


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

iligin liligike yiligear selegelvelegen welegy ulogoosed thiligis... it's a lot easier to understand when you say it xD


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ushi dushi shmushi lushi


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Boom shakalakalaka boom


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boom boom in my room room.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kick it in the shack shine


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Gal don't say me crazy now, this Strangelove it
a no Bridgette and Flava show
Time fi a make baby now so stop gwaan like you
a act shady yo
Woman don't play me now, ‘cause a no Fred
Sanford nor Grady yo
My lovin' is the way to go, my lovin' is the way
to go

Well woman the way the time cold I wanna be
keepin' you warm
I got the right temperature fi shelter you from
the storm
Oh lord, and gal I got the right tactics to turn
you on, and girl I
Wanna be the Papa, you can be the Mom, oh
oh!

---

Never understood what Sean Paul said...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yo gabba gabba.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Hookie La-Mama


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Salzburger Nocker, Falooda, Fatayer, Neeps 'n Tatties,Waterzooi, Snert, Tahini, Nopalitos, Horchata, Eton Mess, 'n Scrapple


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread reminded me of a conversation I once had with a dentist.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chung pow!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

roogletooglespoogledoogle


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Shamalamadingdong


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

bom ra ta ta ta, ta ta ta ta!


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Yankee Oscar Uniform Romeo
Charlie Oscar Oscar Lima 
:clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woobly doobly scooby doo!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

wydrze wydrzę wydrze wydrze wydrze wydrzę


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

obo joyboy!


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Oweijrf asd rnaiyy owren adsferpping.:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Oweijrf asd rnaiyy owren adsferpping.:duck


Hashi oma lemu diiol saliezpru? :x


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't even..


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

blarg harg eeeebbbbry darg malarg quarg snarg mother****er


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:haha


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

WOOOwwoowoowWoOOOW


----------



## OpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Gwrandewch ar y Fo prononication yr uchod.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ararattttttatatatatatararsrseaeaeae


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

OpenSky said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


Is this real life?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hakumanatata.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hakunamatata


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll have the anus stank burger with cheese.....err scratch the anus.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:um Derp..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

spafadoodlyboobopaloobeewooshataloodlewoo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Come on Eileen, eileen terrrrrullaaa..........


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> This thread reminded me of a conversation I once had with a dentist.


:haha

and let me just say skibblepipalama keddle speddle nye


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Morfa buufa soofa loofa uuufa moofa zoofa boofa. beep.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Great username!!!

sousoeuoeu roue roaweur[au re[ aj raJriw-]eiofmkal'fmp !!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Νηπτυ;νυ;ς ε;στ δε;ο;ς


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

nerrrrrp


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

whatthe****isthisthread?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fojil obi derp herp a lepip kuya manatalabee cala pisani **** mui. -___-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Picky Paul prepared practicing for his play. :blank


I don't even remember putting this. :wtf


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

oogabooga


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

De rokena shobalcashin nerupata belonishantina :no, an de tine sha nastopola rokena passtoobatleta tine gorgra, tine daneesse :clap, :yes theerasheropa shocobinine gurnanburshta tobogan.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

It's a Gianormus confuzzled optotoxical parrotise quackmire. :banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> De rokena shobalcashin nerupata belonishantina :no, an de tine sha nastopola rokena passtoobatleta tine gorgra, tine daneesse :clap, :yes theerasheropa shocobinine gurnanburshta tobogan.


Sogi danayacuka elamish tal epetram malette absiof vano lomorandingo abasooligreshintine habala meen drist cramtoo sewbunapoop hin faper yunionogomalash. :dead


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

g99oo99p


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Bamboozling verisimilitude


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Masticate an after eight


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Blabedeebla.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Blabedeebla.


Blabedeebla mooba yimyam bububaa two headed squirrel blabediidabablaa?!
:twak


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Blabedeebla mooba yimyam bububaa two headed squirrel blabediidabablaa?!


yes.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

ubba wooboo dobba do do


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Sogi danayacuka elamish tal epetram malette absiof vano lomorandingo abasooligreshintine habala meen drist cramtoo sewbunapoop hin faper yunionogomalash. :dead




Kantano snapopala eruchina cashin du braskin te :lol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Riti tiki rikki wikki wuuuuuuuuu


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

すゆつゆつらきわかをるしすりつゆめすりねやたむしるす☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Shaba laba ding dong.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


> Blabedeebla mooba yimyam bububaa two headed squirrel blabediidabablaa?!
> :twak


Ta dum tss!:duel


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

yeee


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Kantano snapopala eruchina cashin du braskin te :lol


Arameclan Somalia grupanag vamo hilapozoi trigurasoper indesaw jopaer fanta busildinkret. :eyes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

angelfallen said:


> すゆつゆつらきわかをるしすりつゆめすりねやたむしるす☆*:.｡. O(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


それは何ですか？

エディット: 今はわかります


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:spam


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

๏_๏


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

okay...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

.lSKDgpoktjpn,cbl,srtplu=-s5rtkfcvl;m 'xfl;g,ch
[zd,xpg,obxfgpovbmnpdyf,lhgz[
sdc.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

arnie said:


> :spam


Toujnatlygor fjtiitcgp yhjhui uijioihybnhnk!!!! :argue


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O meh gurd..yall need jesus


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Pypha Vrnieysraa :yay


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gahhh beee wiiiiiii yeeee. bye.


----------

